# Lets call it....Mod Block..?



## Ethan (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey guys,

Well I'm facing a delima...  ...I guess you could call it a good delima, BUT I'm having a hard time deciding on what mod I should do next. :banghead: As you can see from the pics and below in my sig I've done a few things already but I'm stuck. :dunno: If you were in my situation, what would you do next? Here are a few of the ideas I have in mind. (not in any order)...

1. Clear Corners - Non AE, Non Celis
2. Clear Halogen AE's, Clear Non Celis Rears
3. AC Schnitzer 3 Piece Spoiler
4. Hamann Front Lip Spoiler
5. M5 Deck Lid Spoiler
6. Shark Injector
7. - Any other front spoiler - Reccomendations??

Have I forgotten anything that would change the appearence of my car, or the performance? I am on a budget...$700 at the MOST. 

Thanks Guys!



















Thanks Guys!!!!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

At the very LEAST, you need to put some 530i/540i front brakes on there. The 528i brakes look a bit strange under those 19" ACS wheels. 
:yikes:

Or, you could put on some of these, but I'm afraid it would break the budget!










I do have an extra M5 rear swaybar that I just took off my 540i. I upgraded to the Dinan adjustable rear swaybar after I installed the bigger M5 front bar. If you want to swing by Maplewood tomorrow, I could install it for you. Takes all of about 30 minutes.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

I have my 540 Calipers that were removed and replaced by Brembo's if you want them make me a good offer...............

or just go for the Brembo's like Zeckhausen said..............by the way Zeckhausen I should take the pics this week of the wheels w/ the Brembo's.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> I have my 540 Calipers that were removed and replaced by Brembo's if you want them make me a good offer...............
> 
> or just go for the Brembo's like Zeckhausen said..............by the way Zeckhausen I should take the pics this week of the wheels w/ the Brembo's.


Yes, Haralampos, I'm eager to see how they turned out!  If you send me some good, clear shots of the wheels, I'll add them to my gallery of E39 wheels that clear big brakes at http://www.zeckhausen.com/BMW/E39_installation_photos.htm

For reference pricing on the 540i front brake conversion, people can get anywhere from $100 to $500 for the front brakes, depending on condition. I sold mine with less than 150 miles on them (essentially brand new) for $500. If the rotors are significantly worn, the asking price should reflect that.

One thing to consider is just getting the calipers and frames if the rotors are worn at all. You can get new rotors locally for $70 each (aftermarket) and it will cost FAR less to ship the calipers down from Montreal than it would to ship a pair of rotors that weigh nearly 50 pounds. You don't need the lines because the 528i, 530i, 540i, and M5 all use the same brake lines. In fact, this would be an ideal time to swap in some stainless braided lines, since the marginal cost of the labor is zero.

If you do buy these front brakes, be sure to find out the build date of the donor car. BMW changed the 540i front rotor design in March 2000, so you need to know the build date in order to know which replacement rotor to buy. The older rotors won't fit the newer caliper frames and vice versa.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I can attest to you Dave, that Bobby's brembo's look great!! Too bad he's selling the Breytons... 

Ethan, go for both the deck lid and the shark injector for under $700.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Greco said:


> I can attest to you Dave, that Bobby's brembo's look great!! Too bad he's selling the Breytons...


Bobby? I didn't know his nickname. Certainly easier for a non-Greek to spell! 

So are you going to buy his Breyton wheels? What's he replacing them with?

And finally, are you still down in VA or are you back in Montreal? If the former, are you going to swing by for lunch or dinner on your way up? Would love to show off my new Style 37 wheels. They REALLY make the Brembos stand out. I need to sell my Style 66M wheels now and get some winter wheels that clear. Probably some ugly Borbet Type E.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm back in Mtl, was on the road early Sunday morning. T don't hink I'm going to buy his Breytons, I'm probably going to get some M5 rims next year. I need to make my projects work so I can do all the plans I have for my 540 next year...

If things go well I'll probably be down sometime next year for a brembo install.....


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

Ethan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> .............
> 1. Clear Corners - Non AE, Non Celis
> ...


For under $700 I would go for the front clear corners (non-AE), clear side markers, and Celis LED rear lights (These are the exact mod's I am doing first, in addition to getting an M-Tech rear bumper cover since mine got damaged).

If I didn't have Xenon I would put all the money into an AE Xenon upgrade, but that would run at least $1200 I'm guessing.


----------



## kowached (Jun 20, 2003)

*Shark it man!*

My vote goes for the Shark software, give that 528 some bite.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Greco said:


> Ethan, go for both the deck lid and the shark injector for under $700.


This would be my vote also.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Shark only. Go stealth.

When choosing between "show" and "go," always choose "go."


----------



## e39bimmer (Oct 3, 2003)

kowached said:


> My vote goes for the Shark software, give that 528 some bite.


I vote for the software! You already have the exhaust and CAI! I have AutoT chip in my 98 528/5 and like it!!

Dean


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Another vote for the shark injector. You'll feel the difference, especially with the CAI. You'd have the $$ left over to buy dave's M5 rear swaybar as well. Can't beat that!
Mike


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Technik software gets my vote. :thumbup:


----------

